# RAI tomorrow - did you have a pill?



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

I have my RAI tomorrow morning and I have to take it as a pill. They said it's a little bigger than a Tylenol. Did anyone else have to take a pill? Is it a tablet or capsule?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My first RAI (treatment dose) was a liquid. My second (testing dose) was a pill, but I don't recall whether it was a tablet or a capsule.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a capsule with my therapy level dose and for all three times when I've had a tracer dose.

My capsule was smaller than my multi-vitamin.


----------



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks! The dose is 100 mci, I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My dose was 100, too. 

I think I mentioned that I had flu like symptoms for about 48 hours, but after that...nothing. They told me I shouldn't have any symptoms and while it was not bad at all, I felt guilty for staying in bed. Why guilty? I have no dang idea. Anyway, I just wanted to say, if you feel badly, don't feel badly about taking it easy.

Good luck!


----------



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, Joplin!


----------

